# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ψάχνω για πλακέτα πλυντηρίου ρούχων

## nikoskosm

Καλησπέρα .

ψάχνω για πλακέτα πλυντηρίου ρούχων ( *singer swm6kg )

*1.jpg

----------


## giagiwtis

Τι έχει πάθει η πλακέτα σου?

----------


## nikoskosm

> Τι έχει πάθει η πλακέτα σου?


Καλησπέρα.
Ενώ τελείωσε κανονικά  την τελευταία φορά που έβαλα πλυντήριο  
τώρα πήγα να βάλω πλυντήριο και μόλις πάτησα το κουμπί  start / pause  για να  ξεκινήσει 
άρχισε να κάνει μπιτ, μπιτ, μπιτ, και αναβοσβήνει η οθόνη και γράφει 140.

Δες και το βίντεο παρακάτω.

----------


## giagiwtis

Αυτό που βλέπω φίλε μ είναι πρόβλημα στην τροφοδοσία της πλακέτας το έχεις πάει σε κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό? Για αρχή κοίταξε τον διακόπτη on/off μηοως χάλασε αν ελενξει αυτό και είναι καλά μετά πας στην κεντρική πλακέτα όπου πρέπει να αλλαχθεί το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας

----------


## nikoskosm

ο διακόπτης on/off είναι οκ

----------


## giagiwtis

Τότε φίλε μ πας στην κεντρική πλακέτα και αλλάζεις όλα τα εξαρτήματα τροφοδοσιας

----------


## nikoskosm

Για να μην μπω σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, γι' αυτό ψάχνω ολόκληρη την πλακέτα.
Και αν τελικά δεν βρω πλακέτα, τότε θα ψάξω να βρω τη βλάβη.
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## giagiwtis

Έγινε φίλε απλά να ξέρεις και να βρεις πλακέτα θα ζητάνε κανένα 80 μαι πάνω οπότε μονόδρομος η επισκευή

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Ελενξε τον διακόπτη πορτας. Πιθανόν δεν κλειδώνει σωστά....

----------


## nikoskosm

το πρώτο που έλεγξα είναι ο διακόπτης πόρτας και είναι εντάξει αλλά για να είμαι 100% σίγουρος, τον αφαίρεσα τον διακόπτη και το σύνδεσα απευθείας.

----------

